# COD World at War ( spoilers )



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Ive been playing this and its great. 

At end you get shot and crawl to the russian flag pole then it ends. Have i completed it correctly? I was expecting some dramatic ending


----------



## Nathman (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep, that's it, it is a little underwhelming.

now go back and complete it again on veteran difficulty:thumb:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Veteran is STUPIDLY hard. COD4 Veteran was hard, but I managed it, just. WAW Veteran is astonishingly hard IMO.


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Be a man and play it online. Then you'll know difficult. 

jam


----------



## Nathman (Jun 3, 2007)

Little Man said:


> Veteran is STUPIDLY hard. COD4 Veteran was hard, but I managed it, just. WAW Veteran is astonishingly hard IMO.


Tell me about it! If only there were no grenades


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

na online brings out the best in the game..... it is hard if you run around like an idiot, you have to be calculating and plan your moves bearing in mind someone could spawn next to you at any point!!


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i blasted round on easy mode


----------



## Jonnio (Apr 2, 2007)

Veteran wasn't too hard, just a few pain in the **** bits that had to be replayed quite a bit


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i had to reply a few bits on easy, The section on the top of the stairs where your there for 10 odd mins just shooting people while trying to direct the plane bomber.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

try it on the Wii- this is pretty tough.....even on easy mode :lol:

I think I need one of those Wii gun things


----------

